# Acrylics Safe for Outdoors?



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm about to finish off my crypt. I'm going to use a sea sponge and a few different colors for a faux stone effect. I'd rather not buy a bunch of cans of exterior house latex paint, so...

I was wondering if craft store Acrylic paints are ok in an outdoor environment? I used some glow-in-the-dark colors on a wooden sign last year and they seemed to survive ok.

I hope they are, as I have a few different containers of Decoart Americana Premium Acrylic paint around the house that I'd like to use for this.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Mine seem to do okay, but I do a quick matte spray of sealer over them.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Zombie..
you should be safe with the Acrylics..they use them for outdoor murals also.
It does dry quick though.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a family member who uses the Decoart for painting T-Shirts and terracotta pots. They seem to survive the washing machine and potted plant ok.

You could always pick up a can or two of spray spar urethane or regular spray Poly. A quick coat does wonders.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

They should be just fine Zombie. I use Liquitex soft body acrylics, and for the life of me I can even get them out of my clothes once they dry. I used Decoart acrylics on my tombstones last year and they survived.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

They'll be fine, skeletonowl used acrylics to paint his graves last year and It rained quite a bit on them as far as I know, and they were fine


----------

